# SRAM PC-850 & PC-870, are they any good?



## nwjmtnbkr (Mar 27, 2006)

Can't find any reviews on these chains.

Anyone use them?

I can get the PC-850 for $15 and PC-870 for $20 from REI.

I've got a 2004 Hardrock pro disc and as far as I know, the chain's never been replaced (picked up used two years ago). The Chain measures from pin to pin 12" though... Should I even replace it?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

if it is measuring exactly 12 then the bike has seen little use. the chain sounds ok


----------



## nwjmtnbkr (Mar 27, 2006)

upon further inspection, it's 12 & 1/16th...

It that stretched, or is it ok?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

time for a new chain


----------



## nwjmtnbkr (Mar 27, 2006)

ok, so... is the 850 or 870 a good chain.


----------



## nwjmtnbkr (Mar 27, 2006)

Or, is all of SRAM stuff pretty good?


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

all SRAM stuff is pretty good, its all that I use. It should last you about 1-2 years, so you should be fine.


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're chain is stretched out then there's a good chance your cassette will need replacing as well because they tend to wear at the same rate. I just picked up a 951 sram chain for like $17 and it seems to work fine. Cheap chain but if it breaks I'll just get another.


----------

